# Effective tick treatment



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi,

My dog started picking up ticks last week, so I bought some fipronil, as I'd been using Frontline in the UK. Having applied it to my dog a week ago, today I found 4 ticks on her ears, so clearly fipronil doesn't seem to have done the trick.

Does anyone have any recommendations for effective tick treatments in Cyprus?

And while I'm at it, her worming treatment will be due for renewal in a couple of weeks, so can anyone recommend an effective wormer/anti-parasite treatment?

Thanks so much,

Simon


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SiAnDem said:


> Hi,
> 
> My dog started picking up ticks last week, so I bought some fipronil, as I'd been using Frontline in the UK. Having applied it to my dog a week ago, today I found 4 ticks on her ears, so clearly fipronil doesn't seem to have done the trick.
> 
> ...


The best to use, even if we don't use it is Seresto collar. It protects against fleas, ticks and sandflies which are important to avoid Leishmania
Cost around 35 € and last 6-8 months.


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks so much, Anders. Out of interest, what do you use? And why don't you use the seresto collar?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SiAnDem said:


> Thanks so much, Anders. Out of interest, what do you use? And why don't you use the seresto collar?


We are strange but we dont want to use any chemicals. Because we feed Rocky raw and no dog-food, we also give him a clove of garlic. And we use an amber collar, thats believe it or not works. But we play with fire, we have no protection against sandflies.

http://www.amberstonepets.com/Testimonials_.php


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We use a Seresto collar for our dog. Works great. Price actually €40 in most places. We did try a cheaper one once but it made our dog smell like urine. Nasty. It is effective for about 8 months so will see your dog through the tick season with no problem.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> We use a Seresto collar for our dog. Works great. Price actually €40 in most places. We did try a cheaper one once but it made our dog smell like urine. Nasty. It is effective for about 8 months so will see your dog through the tick season with no problem.


Seresto is the ONLY one that protect against sandflies


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks Anders and Veronica!


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

We were always unable to use the collar as it upset our dogs skin, but I did put Advantix on once a month, similar to Frontline but Advantix deals with sandflies as well as fleas and ticks. The dog never had a reaction to Advantix, and never had fleas or ticks, available from the vets at about 8 euro, so more expensive than the collars.


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

I use 'Scalibor' collars for my dogs, works a treat lasts about 6 months. I get them online around £15, protects against sandflies too which is important here.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

nemo1843 said:


> Hi
> 
> We were always unable to use the collar as it upset our dogs skin, but I did put Advantix on once a month, similar to Frontline but Advantix deals with sandflies as well as fleas and ticks. The dog never had a reaction to Advantix, and never had fleas or ticks, available from the vets at about 8 euro, so more expensive than the collars.


We have friends with a dog that got Leishmania even if it has been using Advantix more then a year before it came to Cyprus and all the time here. So I would not trust it.

Many dogs react to the collar, whatever brand.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

We've had our dog inoculated against Leishmans in the UK prior to bringing her over; cost £170 for the course of 3 injections and she will need a booster once a year. Expensive but peace of mind. Our UK vet told me they are currently treating a dog infected with Leishmania which had recently returned from Cyprus.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

JonandGaynor said:


> We've had our dog inoculated against Leishmans in the UK prior to bringing her over; cost £170 for the course of 3 injections and she will need a booster once a year. Expensive but peace of mind. Our UK vet told me they are currently treating a dog infected with Leishmania which had recently returned from Cyprus.


The number of Leishmania dogs is going up in Cyprus. Statistics say 7.8% is infected, but there can of course be more, it is hard to estimate with so many stray dogs. Many dögs that is infected is treated and live a quite normal life if they start treatment early


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

Baywatch said:


> We are strange but we dont want to use any chemicals. Because we feed Rocky raw and no dog-food, we also give him a clove of garlic. And we use an amber collar, thats believe it or not works. But we play with fire, we have no protection against sandflies.
> 
> Testimonials!


Agreed, these chemicals, like vaccinations, are not 100 percent safe, skin rashes to cancer can result.

Very surprised to hear you giving garlic to dogs, i thought it was toxic for dogs ( vets say do not feed dogs garlic, chocolate, onions etc ), something to do with collaspsing red blood cells i think.

garlic is great for humans, but are you dogs ok on it ?, how long have they been fed it ?

also, are sandflies an issue in the towns and built up areas, or just in the countryside ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dippydog said:


> Agreed, these chemicals, like vaccinations, are not 100 percent safe, skin rashes to cancer can result.
> 
> Very surprised to hear you giving garlic to dogs, i thought it was toxic for dogs ( vets say do not feed dogs garlic, chocolate, onions etc ), something to do with collaspsing red blood cells i think.
> 
> ...


It was thought that garlic was toxic for dogs but recent research says that it is safe to give and cleans the dogs blood of parasites and toxins. It is safe to give half a clove per 10 pounds of body weight per day


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

dippydog said:


> Agreed, these chemicals, like vaccinations, are not 100 percent safe, skin rashes to cancer can result.
> 
> Very surprised to hear you giving garlic to dogs, i thought it was toxic for dogs ( vets say do not feed dogs garlic, chocolate, onions etc ), something to do with collaspsing red blood cells i think.
> 
> ...


Veronica is right. I think the myth about garlic was born because people think it is like onions. But they are not even the same family.

Many vets also say that grapes are dangerous and can give kidney failure. No research has proved it. 

There is a lot of research made on readymade dog-food. And the chemicals in it can cause a LOT of problems. That is why our dog only get raw meat, meaty bones, chicken carcass, liver, vegetables, eggs, etc. All raw:

I think the risk with sandflies is everywhere, but higher by the cost.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Our dog is also fed on home cooked food as the stuff you buy in the shops did not agree with him. We have a big cooking session once a month and freeze it.


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

very intersting re garlic and dogs, ive never given my dogs garlic ( despite its health benefits ), but have always wanted to but scared off by vets saying how dangerous that would be.

will try to research and debunk the myth around this subject because would love to feed my current dog garlic, especially if i come to cyprus.

i want to avoid pumping my dog with chemicals and vaccines as much as possible so as to ensure she lives her full life span, many pets do not, and a lot do not because of autoimmune diseases and cancers brought on by exposing them to such chemicals, and mercury and heavy metals etc in vaccines.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

dippydog said:


> very intersting re garlic and dogs, ive never given my dogs garlic ( despite its health benefits ), but have always wanted to but scared off by vets saying how dangerous that would be.
> 
> will try to research and debunk the myth around this subject because would love to feed my current dog garlic, especially if i come to cyprus.
> 
> i want to avoid pumping my dog with chemicals and vaccines as much as possible so as to ensure she lives her full life span, many pets do not, and a lot do not because of autoimmune diseases and cancers brought on by exposing them to such chemicals, and mercury and heavy metals etc in vaccines.


https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/garlic-for-dogs-poison-or-medicine/


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

Baywatch said:


> https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/garlic-for-dogs-poison-or-medicine/


yes, like many sites on this subject, opinion seems to be divided, ranging from dogs ok on garlic, to dogs dying on garlic.

we live in such primitive times, this issue, and many others, completely confounding so called modern science


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

dippydog said:


> yes, like many sites on this subject, opinion seems to be divided, ranging from dogs ok on garlic, to dogs dying on garlic.
> 
> we live in such primitive times, this issue, and many others, completely confounding so called modern science


Opinions is divided in many things regarding dogs. Most of the time it is not backed by science. We often here that we put our dog in danger by giving him raw meat bones or chicken. People seem to forget that a dog is supposed to eat this kind of food, not pre-processed dogfood full of chemicals and cereals(which dogs can't digest) and of very poor quality meat in the best case. Bones can be dangerous, but only if the are cooked. Cooked bones get brittle and split very easy


----------

